# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Casuaruna (Feb 27, 2015)

I've recently moved my rabbits onto this because of the great number of health benefits it has for them, but when I looked into giving it to mice, most places list it as a deterrent against wild mice and rats.

Has anyone else had any experience of giving their mice ACV- whether the mice like it or not? Are their any health benefits for them, or is it bad for mice? Would love to know!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used it for mice with no noticeable difference good or bad.Same with rabbits and dogs.I'm more than dubious about peoples wild health benefit claims.Still it doesn't do any harm so other than wasting money there's nothing to worry about.I'm going to give it one last try with the dogs and that will be to actually massage it into the skin rather than as a food supplement.It's supposed to have an impact on yeast growth which can cause itchy skin.Not holding my breath.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I found the same as SarahC with the mice and ACV. No harm, no difference.


----------



## Casuaruna (Feb 27, 2015)

I will have to keep a close eye on the buns, then! Have only just started putting it in their water; though it's the variety that's with 'The Mother'.... which sounds super creepy. Thanks for the feedback though


----------

